# BlackFlag



## blackflag (Mar 9, 2012)

Hi everyone. You can call me blackflag. I'm not new to martial arts but I never really stuck to it long enough to get real good at it. To be honest, I've had my heart set on Western Boxing for awhile but unfortunately all the gyms near me were inaccesseble and I was quickly burnt out so I joined an MMA one that was close to me. 

I have aspirations to be a competitor but I'm trying to keep my goals realistic right now so I just want to cut some weight and get my stamina up for now. 

I doubt I will be posting here very much. I'm more interested in reading and learning than shooting my mouth off. But hopefully I'll see you all around. Thanks in advance for welcoming me.


----------



## Josh Oakley (Mar 9, 2012)

Welcome to Martialtalk!

Sent from my ADR6350 using Tapatalk


----------



## seasoned (Mar 9, 2012)

The first step is joining. Later, if you feel you have something to share, like how your training is coming along, please let us know. 

Greetings and welcome aboard..............


----------



## Dirty Dog (Mar 9, 2012)

Welcome to MT. Hope you enjoy it.


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Mar 9, 2012)

Welcome!  I hope you enjoy it here, I sure do!


----------



## blackflag (Mar 9, 2012)

Thank you everyone. Actually I'm thinking about starting Muay Thai because the boxing program at the gym I just joined is more for fitness and mma releated stuff. I'm still not sure what I want to do. Do you guys have any advice for me?


----------



## oftheherd1 (Mar 12, 2012)

blackflag said:


> Thank you everyone. Actually I'm thinking about starting Muay Thai because the boxing program at the gym I just joined is more for fitness and mma releated stuff. I'm still not sure what I want to do. Do you guys have any advice for me?



Welcome to MT.   Advice?  Look around and find something that interests you enough to keep at it and enjoy.


----------



## MAist25 (Mar 12, 2012)

Welcome to the forums. As for advice, just keep trying things out. Eventually you will find something that just clicks and the rest will be history. Believe me, you'll know when you've found the right school for you.


----------



## sfs982000 (Mar 12, 2012)

Welcome to the forums.


----------



## OKenpo942 (Mar 17, 2012)

Welcome to MT.


----------



## Yondanchris (Mar 23, 2012)

Welcome to MT! 

Chris


----------

